# n00b question about installing CM9 nightlies



## warbreaker (Aug 23, 2012)

So I just installed CM9 on my new Touchpad yesterday, following this guide: http://www.webosnation.com/how-install-cyanogenmod-9-android-your-touchpad and using ACMEInstaller2 and installing "update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-Touchpad-alpha2-fullofbugs". I'd like to know how or what's the best way to update to the latest nightly so that I can get the microphone working. According to this guide: http://liliputing.com/2012/06/hp-touchpad-microphone-now-works-cyanogenmod-9.html at some point you were able to just download the audiolibs file via GooManager, but I've checked and that file is no long there since they've begun incorporating it into the nightly builds.


----------



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey there,

I have followed this wonderful tutorial:






reverendkjr has some really great tutorials.

Good luck

Sinan


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

warbreaker said:


> So I just installed CM9 on my new Touchpad yesterday, following this guide: http://www.webosnati...d-your-touchpad and using ACMEInstaller2 and installing "update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-Touchpad-alpha2-fullofbugs". I'd like to know how or what's the best way to update to the latest nightly so that I can get the microphone working. According to this guide: http://liliputing.co...nogenmod-9.html at some point you were able to just download the audiolibs file via GooManager, but I've checked and that file is no long there since they've begun incorporating it into the nightly builds.


If you would like to still load the patch on CM9-a2 check this out:





The link listed on this youtube is at Mediafire, and they still have it. But it has been included in current Nightly ROMs.

I would recommend the latest CM9 Nighty over Alpha 2 as many other problems have been addressed. The flash procedure to Nightly can be the same procedure you used to install Alpha 2, just with the newest Nightly and Gapps. I use the GooManager/TWRP method, but of late... the file structure is all a jumble, and GooManager3 is soon to be released.

Still I'd go with Nightly, if you can get all the files.


----------



## Teejai (Aug 28, 2011)

Just download the latest nightly from the cm site, reboot into cwm and install said ROM. I have no patches installed at the moment and my tab runs fine.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

Teejai said:


> Just download the latest nightly from the cm site, reboot into cwm and install said ROM. I have no patches installed at the moment and my tab runs fine.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


+1

Don't forget the latest GAPPS for ICS as well.


----------



## warbreaker (Aug 23, 2012)

Teejai said:


> Just download the latest nightly from the cm site, reboot into cwm and install said ROM. I have no patches installed at the moment and my tab runs fine.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


So I have problem with being able to do that. Apparently ACMEInstaller2 will install cwm ONLY IF the file name is prefixed with "update-" and the version I had, did not: "recovery-clockwork-tenderloin-1012" can I just rename the file by prefixing it with "update-" and running ACMEInstaller2 again?


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

warbreaker said:


> So I have problem with being able to do that. Apparently ACMEInstaller2 will install cwm ONLY IF the file name is prefixed with "update-" and the version I had, did not: "recovery-clockwork-tenderloin-1012" can I just rename the file by prefixing it with "update-" and running ACMEInstaller2 again?


correct: update-recovery-clockwork-tenderloin-1012.zip


----------



## warbreaker (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the help! I installed TWRP and updated to the latest nightly + GApps


----------

